# 5 Vegas Gold maduro



## Gdaddy

Bought a five pack of these and put them to rest. 7 months @63% rh. Smoked one last night with a friend.

Started out great. Looked good and smelled good. The first inch was quite tasty and then... both our cigars went out. It didn't tunnel or burn unevenly it just died.

The cigar couldn't develop into anything as from then on it required constant attention and re-lights. I gave up half way and threw it out as it was truly a struggle.

I smoke many different cigars out of the same humidor and they ALL burn exceptionally well except for this one. I don't know what the problem could be but I can tell you I'd NEVER recommend this cigar to anyone. The worst burn I've ever experienced. 

I rate this one..."unsmokable"


----------



## tony

ouch, i have yet to try a single 5 vegas


----------



## SilverStreak

I actually had the same problem but I only had mines down to rest for about 3 months when I lit them up... Strangely enough, the 5 Vegas Gold Connecticut didn't give me any burn problems at all.


----------



## Isaac

I tried my first one today after reading this thread. I was smoking it while driving into work. I had the exact oppisite experience! It started to cannoe a little a few times, but quickly corrected itself. Had a nice little cherry on the tip until the last 2 inches when the tip flattened out but kept burning. Will definitly be trying more of both the maduro AND the rest of the Vegas line. Great smoke for the $2 I bought it for off the Devil Site!

p.s. :I only rested it for about 2 weeks. But who knows how long it was kicking around the CI/CBid warehouse!?


----------



## rise

Similar to Isaac for me. Never had a burn problem with any of the 5 vegas I have smoked but they haven't spent more than a month in my humidor. Pretty good smokes for the price.


----------



## B-daddy

Sorry to hear about your experience Don. I've smoked a box of these. Construction has been decent on them. Some uneven burn lines but nothing remarkable. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them. Flavors are good. Kinda "classic" maduro with dark chocolate and coffee. Just goes to show, endless variation in these handmade products and natural materials.


----------



## marc in nola

Glad I read this. I just ordered a couple of singles, so I'll make sure to rest them a few weeks before busting up. Sorry you had that bad experience!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube

I don't care for the flavor on those, and I do recall them going out quite a bit on me. I like the regular gold quite a bit though.


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

I have this down as a medium body cigar, with some minor burn issues on my review sticks. They aren't very complex or sensational, but I don't think they're made to be either. I view these as an entry level maduro cigar.


----------



## Regiampiero

I had a very similar experience with the gold maduro. In my case they didn't die, but the burn was quite uneven and the draw was very tough. At the time I blamed it on the 48 ring gauge Churchill size (Packed too tight), and gave the whole box away (Only 2 left) at a golf outing. I'm curious if the size was the real issue, maybe I'll light one tomorrow and see if a couple of years did anything to them. 

Who of you guys has smoked the Churchill?


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Not me, my review sticks were all of the robusto variety.


----------



## jakecartier3

The only cigar from 5 Vegas I've had is the Gold Connecticut, but I have the Gold Maduro and the Cask Strength in my humi as well and they've been resting for about 9 months now. Hopefully when I decide to pull them out I don't have the same experience that you did!


----------



## dracop

I bought a box of the Churchills on Cbid for cheap after a good experience with a 5 pack. The issue they have is the filler tobacco seems to have alot of moisture trapped. Doing an anti-beetle freeze/thaw cycle wipes that out although it takes a few weeks for cigars to recover from that process. Let em sit nice and dry at 65 for three weeks after and they become a good entry level maduro. Toasted cocoa with cream, singular dimension in terms of flavor but its consistent. The Churchill is a great morning cigar with coffee, don't even feel bad about chucking it if I have to leave ( I got the price point in the $1.40 range) it early.


----------



## LueyC

dracop said:


> I bought a box of the Churchills on Cbid for cheap after a good experience with a 5 pack. The issue they have is the filler tobacco seems to have alot of moisture trapped. Doing an anti-beetle freeze/thaw cycle wipes that out although it takes a few weeks for cigars to recover from that process. Let em sit nice and dry at 65 for three weeks after and they become a good entry level maduro. Toasted cocoa with cream, singular dimension in terms of flavor but its consistent. The Churchill is a great morning cigar with coffee, don't even feel bad about chucking it if I have to leave ( I got the price point in the $1.40 range) it early.


Thanks for the tip, I will go ahead and try the freeze/thaw cycle on the ones I have. I have tried 3 in the robusto size and have had burn problems with all 3. I mean I can tell the flavor is there, but the burn issues make it far to distracting. And I am bound and determined figure these things out. I like the 5 Vegas lines from what I have tried, especially for the prices you can get them at cbid.


----------



## s55amgxxx

i haven't had one yet but that's probably because iv heard nothing but terrible things about them.


----------



## cou9ar

I tried one last night and I liked it very well, kinda a spicey I thought tasted good burned well. I got it in a sampler.I plan on ordering the ci deal that is this week of 24 for 40 bucks


----------



## Bondo 440

rise said:


> Similar to Isaac for me. Never had a burn problem with any of the 5 vegas I have smoked but they haven't spent more than a month in my humidor. Pretty good smokes for the price.


+1
The only thing I may add , is be sure to rest the 5V Gold and under 73RH


----------



## penna stogey

Had one of these not to long ago, classic maduro smoke, not a bad smoke. Thanks, P-S


----------



## brownpeter335

The 5 Vegas gold Maduro cigar never makes me disappointing. It has a nice flavor, very easy to burn and make a perfect draw. With all these good qualities it became perfect to me.


----------



## Merovius

Gdaddy said:


> Bought a five pack of these and put them to rest. 7 months @63% rh. Smoked one last night with a friend.
> 
> Started out great. Looked good and smelled good. The first inch was quite tasty and then... both our cigars went out. It didn't tunnel or burn unevenly it just died.
> 
> The cigar couldn't develop into anything as from then on it required constant attention and re-lights. I gave up half way and threw it out as it was truly a struggle.
> 
> I smoke many different cigars out of the same humidor and they ALL burn exceptionally well except for this one. I don't know what the problem could be but I can tell you I'd NEVER recommend this cigar to anyone. The worst burn I've ever experienced.
> 
> I rate this one..."unsmokable"


This was on my list of cheap sticks to try. Not anymore!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## beercritic

I greatly prefer the AAA. Managed to score a bunch of Perfectos at $3 each & 5 boxes of the Robusto at $2/stick. Have not had one in a while. Need to see what time is doing for them. The A is dandy, too.


----------



## TMoneyJR

Merovius said:


> This was on my list of cheap sticks to try. Not anymore!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


Did you not read all the other positive reviews. Besides the OPs original negative comment everyone seems to say they are good for the price and have had a positive outcomes.

I personally have had 2 that were not rested for more than a week and both were fine didn't have any burn issues. Starts with a little kick from the spices and finishes silky smooth.

Good Stick IMO


----------



## jhofman

I like the 5 Vegas Series A line. I used to have a box of the Anomalies. Very good, lots of smoke and flavor. I would not hesitate to buy another box of those or any from that line.


----------

